# Battous Newbies



## Battou (Apr 19, 2008)

Again...I am impatient...these are sloppy as all get out but....
















































If it's a fake let me know now, because I will admit plenty of ignorance when it comes to Leicas


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 19, 2008)

Dude!  Whoa!  Nice!  How much that setcha back?


----------



## Battou (Apr 19, 2008)

christopher walrath said:


> Dude!  Whoa!  Nice!  How much that setcha back?



I have not done the math yet, I bought several other things (including a Birthday gift for my sister) when I got those. All in all I spent $403.00 (USD) today.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 20, 2008)

So you decided to get a III, eh?  That's not a IIIc--what're the numbers around the outside of the shutter speed dial?


----------



## Battou (Apr 20, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> So you decided to get a III, eh?  That's not a IIIc--what're the numbers around the outside of the shutter speed dial?



Flash Sync selection I think.


----------



## ScottS (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet! When are you going to take them for a test drive?


----------



## Battou (Apr 20, 2008)

I am almost half way threw a roll in the pentax alredy.


The Leica however, I have to figure out how to load it first :blushing:


----------



## ScottS (Apr 20, 2008)

Battou said:


> I am almost half way threw a roll in the pentax alredy.
> 
> 
> _The Leica however, I have to figure out how to load it first_ :blushing:


 
Hehehe

Yea that might help a little. Well I'm sure Google has something to say about it.


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet finds! I have a sweet spot for the Pentax, as I think my Spotmatic is one cool camera. Asahi glass is fantastic as well!


----------



## Steph (Apr 20, 2008)

Battou said:


> If it's a fake let me know now, because I will admit plenty of ignorance when it comes to Leicas



First of all, I am by no means a Leica expert. The serial number and your pictures suggest it is a IIIf Black Dial. Apart from the 'thing' added on the winding knob, it looks the same as the pictures I found on a book about Leica. Even if it isn't the real thing, it looks like a well executed copy.


----------



## Battou (Apr 20, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> Sweet finds! I have a sweet spot for the Pentax, as I think my Spotmatic is one cool camera. Asahi glass is fantastic as well!



Thanks, I had actually looked at the pentax before but turned it down for a couple reasons. Earlier this week I mistakenly bought a lens for it and figured I may as well. It's been sitting there for atleast a year, May as well free up some space in the booth, since I have additional glass for it.


----------



## Battou (Apr 20, 2008)

Steph said:


> First of all, I am by no means a Leica expert. The serial number and your pictures suggest it is a IIIf Black Dial. Apart from the 'thing' added on the winding knob, it looks the same as the pictures I found on a book about Leica. Even if it isn't the real thing, it looks like a well executed copy.



I was wondering about that, of all the pictures I have looked at I have not seen the hooked winding nob.

I kinda like it though, makes for a nice quick and smooth wind.


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 20, 2008)

I was think the numbers around the lens looked like focusing numbers perhaps inches to the left and yards to the right, where it jumps from 25 to 2 or 3.


----------



## Battou (Apr 20, 2008)

christopher walrath said:


> I was think the numbers around the lens looked like focusing numbers perhaps inches to the left and yards to the right, where it jumps from 25 to 2 or 3.



I'm not sure what you are seeing, but at the base on the lens there is focusing marks similar to those found on my Signet 40.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 20, 2008)

Battou said:


> I
> The Leica however, I have to figure out how to load it first :blushing:



Haha.  It takes some finesse.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice!

I like the Heiland Pentax, looks in great shape.

Your Leica IIIf BD (as in Black Dial) was made sometime during 1951 or 1952. I have to be honest with you though, the shine on both the lens and a few other components bothers me. Leica never wanted to add that much shine to their cameras unless they were the Luxus model (gold plated). Outside of that, the Leica looks pretty good. I'm about 75% sure it's a genuine Leica. And if that's the case, you've got yourself a great deal and also you've got yourself in trouble. Because when you have one Leica, you'll want more.

Put some film in it and enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Battou (Apr 20, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Haha.  It takes some finesse.  :mrgreen:



So I am correct in my assumption I am going to have to slide it in.



Mitica100 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I like the Heiland Pentax, looks in great shape.
> 
> ...



The Heiland Pentax shows more ware and tare than any camera in my collection. The Mirror has some visable scratches, The focusing screen has some debris in it and The paint on the bottom is sreiously scratched (looks like some one spun it around on a flash base), But rhe camera it's self is in perfect working order so. I have shot fifteen shots with that 200 mm, I am seriously curious as to it's preformance.

For the Leica, I will be doing so as soon as possible, 75% sure it's genuine looks rather good from where I am sitting.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 20, 2008)

Finesse, no finesse, here is how you do it:

Get a thin (and I mean thin) credit card or any other card of the same size. Open the bottom of the Leica, then take the lens off by unscrewing. Now place the shutter speed to "*T*" on the front dial and after you set the upper dial to* 30-1**.* Wind film now and press shutter. You will see one of the curtains opening. Slide the thin credit card inside, between the pressure plate and the film opening. At this moment, take the new film and slide the leader into the little slot on the take-up spool, also take out as much film as is necessary to be able to slide it back into the camera. Now, very carefully slide both spools and film inside, helping the film with your fingers (through the opening of the curtain) and push it in until it falls into place, while being guided by the thin credit card. At this moment both spools should be nicely seated and no film perforations should be seen in the film opening. Take thin credit card out, press "*T*" again to close the other curtain, place the bottom plate on and lock. Move shutter speed selector to the speed of choice and take two to three blanks. Now set the film counter to "*0*" and go shooting.

BTW, you don't really need to cut the leader to the Leica specifications, if you do it correctly you'll load any 35mm film just fine.

Have fun with it, it's a great little machine and you'll learn to love it.


----------



## Battou (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Mitica, I'll get on that as soon as I get home tonight.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a very clever little winding lever. The lever itself wasn't made by Leica but by Tech Photo Products in Brooklyn according to this post on LUG.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Battou (Apr 21, 2008)

Helen B said:


> That's a very clever little winding lever. The lever itself wasn't made by Leica but by Tech Photo Products in Brooklyn according to this post on LUG.
> 
> Best,
> Helen



The discription of how it works is spot on, yes it's a clever and quick little device .


----------



## Battou (Apr 21, 2008)

I got the Leica Loaded and have started shooting with it...So I should have something out of it in the next two to three weeks.



christopher walrath said:


> Dude!  Whoa!  Nice!  How much that setcha back?



I paid (before discount) $112.00 for the Heiland Pentax with 55mm lens and $256.00 for the Leica with lens and case.

I was going to scan the Reciept this morning, but a dental trip made me lazy today.


----------



## usayit (Apr 23, 2008)

Battou.. I'm sorry to be the one to break the news.  The Leica is a fake...  The viewfinder and speed dial is not correct. 









As a matter of fact...







From the looks of it the Pentax is also a fake.  PM me and I'll be happy to take them off your hands for a good price.


----------



## Battou (Apr 23, 2008)

usayit said:


> Battou.. I'm sorry to be the one to break the news.  The Leica is a fake...  The viewfinder and speed dial is not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that's OK, You seem to have forgotten, I have a fondness for Forgeries. However the Heiland Pentax is not a fraud, I have researched that one sufficiently. 

Thank you for the reply though, As I said in the other thread, I don't know anything about Leicas, but even if it is fake or not, I am still going to keep it, it's not like I dropped a grand on it so...


----------



## pm63 (Jul 8, 2008)

You know Battou, that Pentax is without a doubt the cleanest, most beautiful looking 35mm SLR I have ever seen. Simple, elegant design. 

But I'm wondering... what is a "Honeywell" Pentax?


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

pm63 said:


> You know Battou, that Pentax is without a doubt the cleanest, most beautiful looking 35mm SLR I have ever seen. Simple, elegant design.
> 
> But I'm wondering... what is a "Honeywell" Pentax?



Honeywell was the importer and Pentax cameras were labeled as "Honeywell Pentax."


----------

